# LF: Tyrannochromis and other Malawi haps



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If anyone's got some they are looking to sell or know where to get them locally, please let me know what you got.

Thanks!
Tony


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a large male buccochromis nototaienia, fully colored if ur interested


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

PM'd!

Anyone else got some interesting haps they are looking to move?



jdm_03 said:


> I've got a large male buccochromis nototaienia, fully colored if ur interested


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

this pic is almost 2 years old. he is now bigger and more colorful. 40 bucks will do.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You got PM. I'll take it.



jdm_03 said:


> this pic is almost 2 years old. he is now bigger and more colorful. 40 bucks will do.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wednesday morning bump!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

never even heard of that genus before, too bad they didnt name it tyrannochromis rex


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL. Haha, they sound so mean with the Tyrannochromis moniker. Yeah, you can never tell with the naming conventions anymore. Every few years, the "experts" get together and change everything. I think alot of them started in the genus Haplochromis and eventually got their own group once more fish with similar traits were discovered. Anyways, I think this tank will end up eventually as a malawi or mixed predator tank with all larger africans.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a large milomo female that is stunning she is black and red with big lips I'll post a pic later she is about 6" and will get bigger I want $40


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool, let's have a look! I thought that only the males really showed much color tho.



skrick said:


> I have a large milomo female that is stunning she is black and red with big lips I'll post a pic later she is about 6" and will get bigger I want $40


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> LOL. Haha, they sound so mean with the Tyrannochromis moniker. Yeah, you can never tell with the naming conventions anymore. Every few years, the "experts" get together and change everything. I think alot of them started in the genus Haplochromis and eventually got their own group once more fish with similar traits were discovered. Anyways, I think this tank will end up eventually as a malawi or mixed predator tank with all larger africans.


Yep. Pretty much. I'm gonna start up a predator tank again soon... Just need a new 6 footer first.. I had some real nice rare malawis, kinda regret selling everything.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

jdm_03 said:


> Yep. Pretty much. I'm gonna start up a predator tank again soon... Just need a new 6 footer first.. I had some real nice rare malawis, kinda regret selling everything.


You are not the only one...I regret selling my africans too...lol
I am just holding off on jumping back in becasue I need to take down the tank for a few days because I will be redoing the flooring soon.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Always fun to start over. With only one big tank, the silly part of it all is that by the time I get everything the way I want it, I get the urge to do something else. I think I see in a year or two, I probably will switch again. LOL. Maybe aros and rays, maybe big discus...who knows.

For now, malawi predators are my thing. Not so easy to find in Vancouver.



Smiladon said:


> You are not the only one...I regret selling my africans too...lol
> I am just holding off on jumping back in becasue I need to take down the tank for a few days because I will be redoing the flooring soon.





jdm_03 said:


> Yep. Pretty much. I'm gonna start up a predator tank again soon... Just need a new 6 footer first.. I had some real nice rare malawis, kinda regret selling everything.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe we can do a group order from somewhere later in the year together to bring in some rare ones 

I have to wait for our baby to be born first  I will have a better idea of how much time I have for fish after that. This is our first baby after all. 

Good Luck on your hunt. I will be following this thread.

EDIT:
I will update my 155Gallon tank video soon. The tank is starting to look very lively right now.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck with baby #1! The first is always an adventure. I ran into the same thing and basically that forced me down to a single tank for a while. It's so much easier to take care of ONE big tank instead of multiple tanks.



Smiladon said:


> Maybe we can do a group order from somewhere later in the year together to bring in some rare ones
> 
> I have to wait for our baby to be born first  I will have a better idea of how much time I have for fish after that. This is our first baby after all.
> 
> ...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Justin,

Thanks again for the fish. That Buccochromis is beautiful. Fully coloured up. Fit in well with the other fish.

Now, looking for more malawi predators!!



jdm_03 said:


> Yep. Pretty much. I'm gonna start up a predator tank again soon... Just need a new 6 footer first.. I had some real nice rare malawis, kinda regret selling everything.


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

he is a beauty, has some real nice show colours and fins.... enjoy the fish!


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

OMG im jelous that fish is rare and gorgeous!!! nice buy!!



PS I am in for a group buy I want some Pheno's! and rostratus.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Still looking for some nice malawi predators. Definitely some rostratus. Aristochromis Christyi.......


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

tom in surrey has some VERY nice rostratus last i saw but that was some time ago... aristochromis christyi is pretty hard to find around here, i saw some once at king ed's but i would try to find some better stock..


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

spencer jack can get in all of those fish and has 30$ shipping special on atm!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Ktowncichlids said:


> OMG im jelous that fish is rare and gorgeous!!! nice buy!!
> 
> PS I am in for a group buy I want some Pheno's! and rostratus.


Tom was also in the process of breeding some Phenos'
I have a group too, but they are not for sale


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I was able to pry a big male pheno off of Tom. He still had a small breeding group but he wasn't sure if he would be able to do anything with them. Slow growers. 


Smiladon said:


> Tom was also in the process of breeding some Phenos'
> I have a group too, but they are not for sale


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

i got some of those phenos from spencer with tom... came in real small and wouldnt eat... not the greatest, we both lost most of em..


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm always a bit wary of bringing in fry as well. The amount of time and money spent to raise them to adult isn't really worth it to me. Those are slow growers too.

Happy Victoria Day bump! if anyone got some of the malawi predators I'm looking for, gimme a shout.



jdm_03 said:


> i got some of those phenos from spencer with tom... came in real small and wouldnt eat... not the greatest, we both lost most of em..


----------

